# 211 Problems..software or hardware?



## mongohumor (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been with Dish for a number of years and have gone through some past issues that took a long time to resolve, mainly due to local service lack of experience. Even so, I was very patient and eventually the problems turned out to be the original Dish contract installers use of non-standard connections. OK, I'm over that...

When I renewed the contract with Dish, I added more HD channels and got a 211 receiver. The receiver stopped working on the HDMI port. I'm told it's a software issue. Dish refuses to replace the unit and the arrogance of tech help is not giving me a good feeling about all this. Now I'm wondering if I should go over to DirectTV. It appears they don't really know what the issue is. So now I'm paying for channels I can't receive. 

What I really need is honesty...

What's the real story behind the 211? Is Dish trying to get rid of customers?

Bryan.


----------



## Electron Mover (Jul 13, 2006)

Bryan,
If you have no audio *AND* no video output through the HDMI port, *AND *have rebooted the 211 without fixing the problem, *AND* you get audio/video from the RF modulator over channel 3 or 4, it is *PROBABLY NOT *software. If you call DISH, they'll still tell you it's software and there's no telling them different...*so try this at your own risk*: push in on the left side of the HDMI cable at the connector (as you look at the 211 from the front) and see if you don't get video and audio for a split second. Do this slowly. Make sure to have people watching as you do this so you'll have witnesses. If you do see video/hear audio, in the presence of witnesses, you have proven beyond a doubt the HDMI port is bad. Now tell DISH this including the part about witnesses and they'll give in and send you another 211. This is what I did last PM over a 3 hour time period before DISH would admit it was hardware and not software.
I don't think DISH is intentionally trying to drive customers away, but then again, neither did Ford or Chevy!
Good luck,
Bill


----------



## steveandttracy7 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bryan, I had exactly the same issue with my 211. Their tech support kept insisting it was a software issue causing the hdmi input problem. I wrote the company a letter and they had a resolution specialist get in contact with me. He had a new 211 out to me within 3 days and it has worked perfectly since then. Their tech support had also refused to replace my unit because of their insistance of a software problem. But when I spoke with their resolution specialist, he resolved the problem. He also told me to keep his phone number and in the future call him with any problems. So to make a long story short, I do NOT believe its a software problem, but its a hardware issue. Hope you get your problem taken care of.


----------



## mongohumor (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Bill. I checked as you suggested but the HDMI is DOA. I've got it rigged for component right now. Wonder if Dish will come through with the fix....some time this century.

Bryan


----------



## mongohumor (Jul 6, 2006)

Would you kindly send me the address you sent the letter to? Hard to find any good contact info other than trained drones...

Bryan.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

[email protected] is a good place to start for advanced help.


----------



## mongohumor (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks James. It would appear this 211 problem is bigger than we figured...and a major problem for Dish. Pity.


----------



## butette (Jun 19, 2006)

mongohumor said:


> Thanks James. It would appear this 211 problem is bigger than we figured...and a major problem for Dish. Pity.


I started a thread a few weeks ago asking if the 211 is really that bad, and eventually got slammed by one of the "Super Moderator" here. Go figure.


----------



## johnputnamjr (Aug 14, 2005)

I am on my second 211 and have the same exact problems since the sw change to 2.67 - 2.68 did not seem to fix anything either - still no audio via HDMI after the tv has been turned off and then back on. I also asked to upgrade to the HD channels in Detroit - no eqpt for 3 weeks to change the dish outside - until then i also do not have my Standard Def Locals because of the "work order" to upgrade to HD Locals. I was told that I could not keep the std locals while waiting on the hd locals (would cancel the work order). too much effort with dish - (oh they did give me a credit for one month of locals - $6 - whoopeee. Of course you know the lack of locals also takes the EPG info for the local stations as well - so timers on the pvr are not available. The good news is - I really like the VIP 622 - so far so good on that one.


----------



## Loren (Apr 15, 2006)

johnputnamjr said:


> I am on my second 211 and have the same exact problems since the sw change to 2.67 - 2.68 did not seem to fix anything either - still no audio via HDMI after the tv has been turned off and then back on. (snipped).


After the installer left, my HDMI audio lasted 30 minutes with a new ViP 211. When the installer returned 4 days later he started calling for guidance. His dispatcher, said, "Oh that's a known bug and there is no fix. Tell the owner to check the internet for when it's fixed." So I found you guys. Oh, I also called DISH and got on record with someone who acknowledged a problem, but he mentioned that they were looking for a fix, suggesting to me that they were thinking software.

Anyway, I used component connectors, then, since HDMI video worked, I used HDMI plus the audio patched through an AV receiver. Fine for two or three months. (I'll skip the billing problems for the upgrade from the 811 and to HDBronze.) Now the HDMI video has failed. I tried the "push in the HDMI connector" technique mentioned previously and got flashes of video once or twice.

So now I have component connection only. I will decide over the next week whether I want to get on the phone, again, or live with it.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

johnputnamjr said:


> I am on my second 211 and have the same exact problems since the sw change to 2.67 - 2.68 did not seem to fix anything either - still no audio via HDMI after the tv has been turned off and then back on. I also asked to upgrade to the HD channels in Detroit - no eqpt for 3 weeks to change the dish outside - until then i also do not have my Standard Def Locals because of the "work order" to upgrade to HD Locals. I was told that I could not keep the std locals while waiting on the hd locals (would cancel the work order). too much effort with dish - (oh they did give me a credit for one month of locals - $6 - whoopeee. Of course you know the lack of locals also takes the EPG info for the local stations as well - so timers on the pvr are not available. The good news is - I really like the VIP 622 - so far so good on that one.


I have the same audio problem you described. Apart from notifying E* via e-mail, this is what I do. Either do a reset (takes too long) or go to HDTV set up by pressing 6 and then 7 on the remote. Change the HD resolution. In my case I change it from 720p to 1080i and then press done. The sound comes on for me. Then simply hit the watch live tv button or just cancel out of the menus.

Let me know if this works for anyone else. In this case it seems to be a software error, at least that's my theory.


----------



## dfugelso (Sep 13, 2006)

I got the 211 receiver a few months ago and the HDMI has stopped working. Just wanted to report that I got the same run around from Dish. Their response was very inadequate.

I cancelled my contract to switch to another provider. Dish wants to charge $200 for this, which is outrageous. Does anybody have any idea how to fight this? Am I right? They are unable to provide the service I signed up for, os should I not be able to get out of the contract?

Dave


----------



## Vettman (Mar 5, 2006)

I called Dish a few minutes ago re: Dead HDMI port (dead for 2 weeks) I've emailed ceo with *no response*. I've called three times and received the "known software issue" They WILL NOT exchange my 411, and they cannot give a time line on the supposed "fix". I told the CSR that I was upset at having to swap cables around everytime we want to watch TV. He was less than sympathetic..... Such poor service for over $100.00 per month!


----------



## dfugelso (Sep 13, 2006)

Just an update.

I guess it pays to make a pest of oneself. Dish has waved the cancellation fee after I sent them a log winded explanation of why the fee should not apply and a promise to dispute the charges and fight it in anyway possible. 

I'm not normally a pest and I certainly resent having become one to get this resolved, but resolved it is.

Dave


----------



## Electron Mover (Jul 13, 2006)

Deja Vu all over again! My replacement 211's HDMI port went bad tonight. The good news is I got a really nice, competent CSR who asked pertinent ?'s and voluntarily said I had a defective HDMI port and she would be sending out a replacement! She also swears that they have not seen many complaints re. HDMI not working! Obviously YMMV!
Bill


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Electron Mover said:


> Deja Vu all over again! My replacement 211's HDMI port went bad tonight. The good news is I got a really nice, competent CSR who asked pertinent ?'s and voluntarily said I had a defective HDMI port and she would be sending out a replacement! She also swears that they have not seen many complaints re. HDMI not working! Obviously YMMV!
> Bill


I am on my 3rd one and the last time they agreed to replace it they said they had fixed all issues and are sending me one from a new batch.
After, I activated it I noticed the same problems the next day, so I called them back and this time they told me that, what I was told was BS and that there is no new batch and I will have to live with it until they fix the problems as they will no longer exchange these receivers.

I have been told by 5 csr that they have sent the problems to engineering, I emailed Charlie Chat and in there response they said they have forwarded it to engineering.

I don't think they will ever fix the problems, do you remember all the promises they made to 921 owners?


----------



## dlmartin53 (Oct 22, 2006)

This is my first post but I wanted to clear the air about Dish tech support. I do it every day and the post about the HDMI ports are of interest to me. As I said I am in tech support TSR3 to be exact. When you call us we tell you what we are told is the problem, we are told it is a sfwr issue and we have no more info than that from Dish. I guess they see it as need to know.

Hdmi problems have two resolutions "This is a software problem DO NOT RA" or if problem continues we can RA. I will tell you that I RA for these problems if the customer really wants to. But I am only one of thousands of techs.

Just wanted to clarify why you get "it is sfrw" when you call tech support .
----- donald


----------

